# 더니 grammar



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

So I understand the grammar pattern V+았었더니, 
e.g. 어제 은행웹사이트에 로그인했더니 돈 한푼도 없더라고

But I don't get its very similar-looking yet different grammar form V+더니, which seems to take on completely different meanings, as you can see from the example sentences below:

(1) 수잔이 한국에 가더니 소식이 없네. 
"Since Suzan went to Korea we haven't heard from her."
a. Would a real Korean person use 더니 here?
b. How is this different from 수잔이 한국에 간후에 소식이 없네?

(2) 인류학을 공부하더니 지금은 사회학을 공부한다. 
"She was studying anthropology and now has switched to sociology."
a. Would a real Korean person use 더니 here?
b. How is this different from 인류학을 공부하다가 지금은 사회학을 공부한다.

(3) 지난 주말에는 춥더니 이번 주는 따뜻하네요.
"It was cold last week but now it's warm."
a. Would a real Korean person use 더니 here?
b. How is this different from 지난 주말에는 추웠는데 이번 주는 따뜻하네요.

(4) 내 동생은 수영을 하더니 식욕이 왕성해졌다
"My brother went swimming, so he had a huge appetite."
a. Would a real Korean person use 더니 here?
b. How is this different from 내 동생은 수영을 해서 식욕이 왕성해졌다

sources: Berkeley Korean TOPIK book

Thanks so much for your help!!! This grammar is extremely difficult to understand.


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> So I understand the grammar pattern V+았었더니,
> e.g. 어제 은행웹사이트에 로그인했더니 돈 한푼도 없더라고
> 
> But I don't get its very similar-looking yet different grammar form V+더니, which seems to take on completely different meanings,


 Can you explain why do you think they are different? To me, there seems to be no difference between (했)더니 in 로그인 했더니 and V+더니 examples. you are asking the same pattern 동사+더니 which describes something happened in the past. 



82riceballs said:


> (1) 수잔이 한국에 가더니 소식이 없네.
> "Since Suzan went to Korea we haven't heard from her."
> a. Would a real Korean person use 더니 here? *Yes.*
> b. How is this different from 수잔이 한국에 간후에 소식이 없네? *Both mean the same.*
> 
> (2) 인류학을 공부하더니 지금은 사회학을 공부한다.
> "She was studying anthropology and now has switched to sociology."
> a. Would a real Korean person use 더니 here?* Yes.*
> b. How is this different from 인류학을 공부하다가 지금은 사회학을 공부한다. *Again, Both mean the same.
> *
> (3) 지난 주말에는 춥더니 이번 주는 따뜻하네요.
> "It was cold last week but now it's warm."
> a. Would a real Korean person use 더니 here? *Yes.*
> b. How is this different from 지난 주말에는 추웠는데 이번 주는 따뜻하네요. *Both mean the same.
> *
> (4) 내 동생은 수영을 하더니 식욕이 왕성해졌다
> "My brother went swimming, so he had a huge appetite."
> a. Would a real Korean person use 더니 here? *Yes.*
> b. How is this different from 내 동생은 수영을 해서 식욕이 왕성해졌다. *Both mean the same. They use the almost same structure, cause and its consequence. *


----------



## dhchong

1. stem of verb + 'connection word' + '더니'
   수잔이 한국에 가더니 소식이 없네. 
    '더니' can be translated into english as 'and then'.
    In A '더니' B , '더니' just connects A and B in sequential order and there's no causal relationship between A and B.

2. stem of verb + 'connection word' + '더니'
 어제 은행웹사이트에 로그인했더니 돈 한푼도 없더라고
  A '더니' B.   A is what happened in the past and it is the reason or base for B.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks Kross!



Kross said:


> Can you explain why do you think they are different? To me, there seems to be no difference between (했)더니 in 로그인 했더니 and V+더니 examples. you are asking the same pattern 동사+더니 which describes something happened in the past.



Interesting to hear that to a Korean person it just sounds like the same grammar! 

Here's how we learn it:

1. V root + 더니 = a multipurpose connector, similar to 는데. Can mean, "after" "and then." Examples in opening post. Can only be used to describe something other than yourself, although it can be used to describe a part of your body.

2. V root + 았/었/였 + 더니 말하는 이 자신이 과거에 끝낸 어떤 행위가 원인이나 이유가 되어 뒤의 내용이 그 결과로 일어났다는 의미를 나타낸다. (TOPIK reference)
Korean learners learn that 았/었더니 is usually used to express surprise at something you discovered.

엄마한테 말했더니 가지 말라고 하셨어. - I told my mom, and she told me not to go. 
월요일에 갔더니, 사람이 별로 없었어. - I went on a Monday, and there weren't many people.) 
컴퓨터를 샀더니, TV를 줬어. - I bought a computer, and they gave me a TV. 
아이스크림을 너무 많이 먹었더니, 배가 아파요. - I ate too much ice cream and my stomach is hurting. 
냉장고 문을 열었더니, 펭귄이 들어 있었어. - I opened the refrigerator door, and there was a penguin inside.
(Sentences from here.)

Sometimes we also learn that this grammar can only be used in first person... Is this true? e.g. does the following not sound right? 남자친구가 너무 많이 먹었더니 배가 앞았어요.

Here's another explanation of two usages of 더니: 더니 at TalktoMeInKorean.com


----------



## Kross

Thanks for the info. There is something else that I didn't know when I first left my comment. 



82riceballs said:


> Sometimes we also learn that this grammar can only be used in first person... Is this true? e.g. does the following not sound right? 남자친구가 너무 많이 먹었더니 배가 아팠어요.


 After applying the rule to your examples I think what you said is correct


----------



## 82riceballs

Sorry, what is correct? That you can't use ㅆ더니 with a third person? Or that you can?


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> Sorry, what is correct? That you can't use ㅆ더니 with a third person? Or that you can?


 Sorry for the confusion, I mean, you cannot use the pattern with a third person because it doesn't sound right.


----------

